

Icon Sets - bry
http://speckyboy.com/2009/02/02/50-of-the-best-ever-web-development-design-and-application-icon-sets/

======
MJR
_If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."_

~~~
bry
Seems I can't at this point (doesn't accept my change). Will keep this in mind
for next time.

------
tonycore
What is this... digg?

~~~
jerrytap
I to am really surprised this got to the front page. I'm kind of interested in
how that happened. But on the other hand I've been browsing HN for about 2
years now. I wish now that I had contributed more in the past so I could down
vote submissions. It's probably schmucks like me who tell everyone, not just
those that have the same interests, that they read HN. Yes, the account I'm
using is a more recent account, I forgot my old password.

------
vinhboy
speckyboy is awesome, but "best ever"?

<http://www.iconfinder.com> <\-- for those who dont know

